# Looking to learn



## brendanjon (Mar 24, 2013)

Dear Mushroomers,
I am new to the mushroom hunting world and would love to learn form someone about hunting. I live in the southeast WI/northeast IL area. Are there any groups or individuals that would be willing to show me the basics so I can begin hunting? 

Thanks. 

-Brendan


----------



## moreldawg (Feb 21, 2013)

Best bet is to join a mushroom club read alot of books. Attend some hunts/festivals. Get in the woods respect and observe it Ma nature will reward u. 
If ur ever down this way look me up be glad to show ya. 
"The Taste is in the Hunt"
"Believe none of what u hear and Half of what u see!"
MorelDawg


----------



## papa smurf (Mar 26, 2013)

Around were you are I would wait till about last weekend in April, First week or two in May. Check Bike paths, etc. Look for trees with down or peeling bark ( Elms, Ash etc..)

Take your time and look. I've spent a whole day looking before to only find a few. So Timing is everything.


----------

